# Rabbit selling age



## KittyKatMe (Nov 23, 2012)

I have been told that the law for selling animals was a minimum age of 8 weeks. I sold mine at 7, and had no problems. I was looking into it, and the law in California is 6 weeks minimum. Which explains why puppies, kittens, and bunnies in petstores usually come in at 6 weeks. Has anyone else heard of this? California is so strict with animal laws, I thought it would be as old as possible. So I was selling mine legally. Yay!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 23, 2012)

A friend of mine in CA that has a feed store won't sell for anyone till they are 12 weeks. I've heard that 8 weeks is alright and gives them the best chance since they haven't been separated too early from their mom.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Nov 24, 2012)

In Pennsylvania, it's 8 weeks. I can't imagine why rabbits would need to be sold any younger actually, law or not.


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Nov 24, 2012)

I've only ever sold a couple younger than 8 weeks and that's because they were rather forcably weaned earlier than they should have been, but they were all to knowledgable people. Had i felt the babies aren't ready, I don't let them out from under my watchful eye- I don't care if they're 12 weeks- if somethings not right, it's not right. I know NY had an 8 week minimum- but there was plenty sold younger than that, that even I knew about. Youngest I sell now is 7 weeks and that's for my cull buyer


----------



## KittyKatMe (Nov 24, 2012)

I sold mine at 8, and that's mainly because that's when they needed to be weaned. But a lot of the litters waited up to 10 weeks. But the earliest ones were at 7, and I'm glad that it's legal.


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 24, 2012)

generally wean at 6 weeks then sell at 8-10..i wont sell mine till 12-16 weeks though. but i wont be targetting pet homes


----------



## missyscove (Nov 25, 2012)

In LA County, the minimum is 2 months. 
"10.40.020 Young rabbits or fowl--Certain acts prohibited.

A. A person shall not:

1. Sell, offer for sale, barter, or give away, as pets, toys, premiums or novelties any baby chickens, ducklings or other fowl under three months of age, or rabbits under two months of age; or
2. Color, dye, stain or otherwise change the natural color of the above-described fowl or rabbits; or
3. Bring or transport the above-described fowl or rabbits into the county of Los Angeles.

B. This section does not prohibit any act prohibited by, or permitted by, Section 599 of the Penal Code or any other statute."


----------



## KittyKatMe (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm not in LA county. But 3 months?!? Really? I got my chickens when they were 2 days old.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Nov 25, 2012)

I'd sell them around 7-8 weeks (7 weeks being the very earliest), maybe 9 at the latest. It's easier for buns to bond with good owners the younger they are. It's for this reason that when we went looking for our first bunny, we wanted a young one so we can socialize it with humans


----------

